# Hchster Berg im Odenwald



##  (4. Februar 2001)

Weiá jemand wie hoch der h"chste Berg im Odenwald ist? Das h"chste zum Bezwingen ist in meiner Karte die Neunkirchner H"he (605 hm). Im Sden soll es aber noch was h"heres geben.  Klaus


----------



## Gerald (5. Februar 2001)

Hinter Rimbach gibt es noch die Tromm, die geht hat auch um die 600 m. H"her ist der vordere Odenwald nicht.   Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2001)

Habe mal ein bischen geforscht. Ueber die Schneehoehen Website bin ich auf das Skigebiet in Waldbrunn gekommen. Dort (Sued-Odenwald) gibt es den Katzenbuckel (626 m).  Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Gerald (5. Februar 2001)

weil:  Hinter der sagenumwobenen Wolfsschlucht bei Zwingenberg liegen die sechs Gemeinden am  )  Katzen- buckel, der h"chsten Erhebung des Odenwaldes.  ) Hier,  bei den wundersch"nen W"ldern, der ""Sauerstoff- Tankstelle"" des Odenwaldes, finden Sie Ruhe und  Gastfreundlichkeit, die Sie geniessen werden.  Sei es beim Spazierengehen/Wandern,  Reiten oder auf einer Kutschfahrt.  http://www.waldbrunn-odenwald.de/WB_1_0%20FreizeitUndTourismus.htm  Dein Preis  Du darfst bis zum Wochenende die Waldwege trocknen, damit man schlammfrei radfahren kann.  Gerald


----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2001)

Das einzigste was diesen Schlamm bei anhaltendem Dauerregen noch wegbringen kann waere Frost. Aber danach schaut es gar nicht aus.   Der Katzenbuckel ist auf jeden Fall fuer dieses Jahr vorgemerkt   Eine Topologische 3D Karte vom Odenwald waere fuer Tourenplanungen super. Gibt es fuer einige Regionen schon auf CD. Ich plane fuer diesen Sommer eine Odenwalddurchquerung hin- und zurueck an einem Wochenende (Rundkurs).


----------



##  (5. Februar 2001)

Danke fr die Infos! Den Katzenbuckel habe ich auf meiner Karte nicht gefunden. Liegt wohl zu weit im Sden :-(  Gibt es im Sden noch mehr 600er?  Gruá Klaus


----------



## Gerald (7. Februar 2001)

bitte ""Sden""? Von wo aus?   Weiter im Sden gibt es wieder Berge ber 600, dann heiát das Gebierge aber schon Schwarzwald. Und davon sdlich soll es auch wieder Berge ber 600 geben. Die sagen dazu Alpen.  Im Odenwald ist bei 600 Schluá.  Gerald


----------



##  (8. Februar 2001)

Sind wir hier im Alpenforum oder im Odenwaldforum ??? Mit Sden ist natrlich  Sd-Odenwald gemeint. Ich komme aus dem Norden - um weitere Miáverst"ndnisse zu vermeiden:  aus Nord-Odenwald. Bei uns f"ngt alles ziemlich flach an (ca. 300 hm). Ich sollte mir mal ne Karte zulegen. Wenn der Katzenbuckel 626 hm hoch ist, gibt's da nicht noch weitere 600er in der Gegend?  Klaus


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2001)

Hallo Klaus,  nach meinen Odenwaldkarten sind der Katzenbuckel mit 626 m und die Neunkirchner Hoehe mit 605 m die hoechsten Erhebungen im Odenwald.  Ich habe die Hoehenangaben auf meiner MTB Seite (unter Touren) aktualisiert.


----------



## Zottel (8. Februar 2001)

Hallo Andreas  Die Geschichte mit der Odenwaldrundfahrt finde ich sehr gut. Ich wohne in Obernburg das liegt genau zwischen Aschaffenburg und Miltenberg am Rande des Odenwalds. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen wie die Tour aussehen soll?Vielleicht l"át es sich ja einrichten die Tour gemeinsam zu fahren?  Gruá Zottel


----------



## Andreas (9. Februar 2001)

Ja, ich habe schon ein paar Vorstellungen.  Start: Dieburg  Strecke (grob):  Ober Ramstadt und dann auf den Main-Stromberg Weg (rotes Quadrat Symbol in den Landkarten): Fischbachtal, Bismarkturm, Neunkirchner Hoehe (605 m), Schloss Lindenfels, Fuerth, Tromm (577 m), Walch Michelbach und dann Abzweigen nach Heidelberg. Von Heidelberg an der Necker entlang bis Eberbach, dann hinauf zum Katzenbuckel (626 m). Von dort aus den Weg mit der Markierung rotes Kreuz: Schloss Kahlberg, Wildpark, Bad Koenig, Breuberg, Radheim, Dieburg            Termin: Irgendwann im Juli  Muessten so ca. 200 km und 4000 Hoehenmeter sein.  Du kannst gerne mitfahren. Naeheres wird noch rechtzeitig im Forum bekanntgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (11. Februar 2001)

vorderen Odenwald gefunden: Stillfssel 568,4  (zwischen Siedelsbrunn und Ober-Sch"nmattenwag  Toter Mann  554,2 (direkt neben dran  Hardberg  593,1  (bei Absteinach)  L"rmfeuer  501,7  (zwischen Ober-Ostern und Ober-Mossau  Noch einen Tipp fr diejenigen, die mal nach Ober-Mossau kommen. Nicht das mann dort besonders interessante Radwege finden wrde, aber in Ober-Mossau ist der Stammsitzt der Schmucker Brauerei. Die Braugastst"tte hat gutes Essen und auf der Getr"nkekarte findet man                    12 :love :love  verschiedene Sorten Schmucker Bier.  Gerald (als Sortler ntrlich Anitalkohliker)


----------



## MOe86 (7. Februar 2007)

Aye aye!
Wer aus der Umgebung Michelstadt/Erbach kommt kann ja mal Samstags um 14.00h zur MTB-Tour des TV Dorf-Erbach kommen! Genaueres auf der Homepage: http://www.mtb-dorf-erbach.de/

noch was in eigener Sache, mein neuer Sponsor für 2007!
http://berner.cc/

mfG Maddes!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Februar 2007)

Katzenbuckel (626 m; Aussichtsturm), Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Neunkircher Höhe (605 m; Kaiserturm), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Hardberg (593 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Stiefelhöhe (589 m), Grenze Hessen/Baden-Württemberg 
Tromm (577 m; Aussichtsturm), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Krehberg (576 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Königstuhl (567,8 m; Sternwarte, Standseilbahn), Stadt Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg 
Kinzert (553 m), Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Weißer Stein (550 m; Aussichtsturm), Rhein-Neckar-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Hohe Warte (548 m), Rhein-Neckar-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Spessartskopf (547 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Falkenberg (546 m), Odenwaldkreis, Hessen 
Walzknopf (538 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Wagenberg (535 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Eichelberg (526 m; Aussichtsturm), Rhein-Neckar-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Krähberg (520 m), Odenwaldkreis, Hessen 
Melibokus ("Malschen") (517,40 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Morsberg (517 m), Odenwaldkreis, Hessen 
Felsberg (514 m; mit Felsenmeer), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Daumberg (461,7 m), Gorxheimertal - Trösel,Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Heiligenberg (445 m), Stadt Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg 
Otzberg (367 m; mit Veste Otzberg), Kreis Darmstadt-Dieburg, Hessen 
Auerberg (339,70 m; mit Schloss Auerbach), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen 
Breuberg (306 m; mit Burg Breuberg), Odenwaldkreis, Hessen


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Februar 2007)

HUST! HUST! HUST!  könnt ihr vielleicht erst mal den staub von solch alten freds wischen, bevor ihr die auspackt?  

aber interessante auflistung, jens!  
unser hausberg königstuhl steht ja gar nich so schlecht da, ich denke, hier kann man auch die meisten hm am stück vernichten! (567-120 = 447hm)


----------



## harryg. (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
willst du das an einem Tag fahren???
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Februar 2007)

Ui. Ups. 2001. Okay. Der ist ja älter als Du, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2007)

Oh wer hat den diesen Toten Thread erweckt?  



harryg. schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> willst du das an einem Tag fahren???
> Grüße
> Harry



Meinst Du mich?

Also ich habe mittlerweile schon einige Odenwald Durchquerungen hinter mir.
Auf dem Katzenbuckel war ich allerdings immer noch nicht.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. Februar 2007)

weiß jemand auch wie hoch der ölberg(der am setinbruch schrießheim) ist?


----------



## alex75 (8. Februar 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> weiß jemand auch wie hoch der ölberg(der am setinbruch schrießheim) ist?


Der Ölberg ist in etwa 450 m hoch.


----------



## harryg. (8. Februar 2007)

Oh, 2001, okay...


Andreas schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich?



Ja, meinte ich...
200 km mit ca. 4000hm quer durch den Odenwald, an einem Tag, alle Achtung 

Wenn du schon mehrere Routen gefahren bist, welche anspruchsvollen Singletrail-Abschnitte im NO kannst du denn besonders empfehlen?

Grüße
Harry


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2007)

ach herrjemine, wie lange musste man denn suchen, um den alten thread zu finden 

da gab es ja außer andreas keinen von den jetzt "aktiven"  


ich würd sagen der katzenbuckel steht dieses jahr auch einige male auf dem programm, oder?!


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Auf dem Katzenbuckel war ich allerdings immer noch nicht.


ich gestehe! ich war dafür noch nie auf dem melibokus! jaja, ich weiss, schande über mich! 

aber wäre mal ne idee, die ganze liste abzufahren, ok, die hälfte hab ich schon!


----------



## Andreas (9. Februar 2007)

harryg. schrieb:


> Oh, 2001, okay...
> 
> 
> Ja, meinte ich...
> ...



Wir sind immer mit dem Zug zurück gefahren und hatten daher nur die Hälfte an km/hm. Die Bahnlinie Heidelberg-Darmstadt ist ja optimal.

Die meisten Höhenmeter und besten Trails gibt es über die Bergstrasse mit dem Vogesenweg oder Burgenweg. Frankenstein - Felsberg - Hirschkopf ...


----------



## harryg. (9. Februar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die meisten Höhenmeter und besten Trails gibt es über die Bergstrasse mit dem Vogesenweg oder Burgenweg. Frankenstein - Felsberg - Hirschkopf ...



Dann muss ich wohl doch mal in den West-Odenwald... 
Naja, das Jahr ist ja noch jung!

Danke jedenfalls!  
Harry


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2007)

na so eine befahrung aller oben aufgelisteten berge hätte durchaus ihren reiz muss ich sagen


----------



## rayc (10. Februar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Katzenbuckel (626 m; Aussichtsturm), Neckar-Odenwald-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg
> Neunkircher Höhe (605 m; Kaiserturm), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen
> Hardberg (593 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen
> Stiefelhöhe (589 m), Grenze Hessen/Baden-Württemberg
> ...



Hi Veloziraptor, gute Liste  
was mir noch so einfällt:
Frankenstein 419,7 m (der nördlichste Berg an der Bergstrasse, bekannt durch die Rinne)
Tannenberg 339,5 m
Knodner Kopf 511,2 m
Lärmfeuer 501,7 m

Auerberg (339,70 m; mit Schloss Auerbach), würde ich streichen ist nur ein "Nebenberg" des Melibokus-Massifs.
Heilgenberg scheint es ja einige zu geben, (Heilgenberg bei Jugenbeim, bei Ober-Hambach 498,3m)

Es geht sicher zu weit hier alle Berge aufzulisten, davon gibt es einfach zuviele.

Wie wäre es mit einer Liste von bergen die aus MTB-Sicht interessant (Trails, Aussicht, ...) sind?

Aus meiner Sicht lohenswert sind:
Frankenstein 419,7 m (der nördlichste Berg an der Bergstrasse, bekannt durch die Rinne)
Tannenberg 339,5 m (Trails Richtung Seeheim und Jugenheim)
Knodner Kopf 511,2 m (blauber balken und gelbes Dreieck)
Neunkircher Höhe (605 m; Kaiserturm), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen (Richtung Lidenfels, Wildfrauentrail , Rodenstein, ...) 
Tromm (577 m; Aussichtsturm), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen (z.B. weiter zum Lärmfeuer)
Krehberg (576 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen (Richtung Lindenfels, Knodener Kopf, Starkenburg...)
Königstuhl (567,8 m; Sternwarte, Standseilbahn), Stadt Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg 
Weißer Stein (550 m; Aussichtsturm), Rhein-Neckar-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg 
Melibokus (517,40 m), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen (Falllinie runter zur Bergstrasse, Darsberg-Jossa, ... zuviel um alles aufzuzählen) 
Felsberg (514 m; mit Felsenmeer), Kreis Bergstraße, Hessen (Felsenmeer , Riesensarg, ...) 
Lärmfeuer 501,7 m (rotes+) in KOmbination mit Trail-Abfahrt von der Weschnitz (471m) (Walburgis Kapelle=blaues kopfstehendes Dreieck )

Im Osten kenne ich mich dann weniger aus, da wird der Odenwald auch deutlich lieblicher.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich gestehe! ich war dafür noch nie auf dem melibokus! jaja, ich weiss, schande über mich!
> 
> aber wäre mal ne idee, die ganze liste abzufahren, ok, die hälfte hab ich schon!



Da kann dir geholfen werden 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt mache ich eine kleine Tour für paar AWBer aus dem Taunus am So, 11.2 mit den Klassikern Fränki, Tannenberg, Felsberg und Meli.
(Die wollen auch mal ausserhalb des magischen Dreiecks fahren )

Voraussichtlicher treffpunkt ist Malchen, Friedhof um 13:30.
Muss das ganze noch heute Abend telefonisch klar machen.

Bei Intersse einfach melden.

Ray


----------



## K!vin (11. Februar 2007)

also der definitv höchste berg im odenwald ist der katzenbuckel mit 626 m


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Februar 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Voraussichtlicher treffpunkt ist Malchen, Friedhof um 13:30.
> Muss das ganze noch heute Abend telefonisch klar machen.
> 
> Bei Intersse einfach melden.


hi ray, ja, interesse vorhanden, war aber das woe nich im lande. lässt sich bestimmt nachholen! 
tja, die liste... hier in der gegend sind die strecken interessanter als berge, sprich an "hohen" bergen können auch langweilige abfahren sein usw.

falls aber mal jemand ne extremtour vorhat, kann er /sie mir gerne bescheid sagen, bin für jeden spass zu haben (im april/mai steht mal wieder der burgenweg an!). und zeige für odenwald- umrunder auch gerne mal die schönsten trails zwischen hd und weinheim.


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hi ray, ja, interesse vorhanden, war aber das woe nich im lande. lässt sich bestimmt nachholen!


klaro, kein Problem 
Es dürfen natürlich auch andere mitfahren.
Einfach Wunschvorgaben machen wie km, Hm, Trailanteil. Nur Wetterwünsche kann ich leider nicht erfüllen  

Trotz Ekelwetter sind 3 AWBer mitgefahren, hat ihnen recht gut gefallen.
Naja duch den Schlamm und die nassen Felsen war einiges doch sehr anspruchsvoll. Da alle umsichtig gefahren sind gab es nur 2 leichte Stürze.


easymtbiker schrieb:


> tja, die liste... hier in der gegend sind die strecken interessanter als berge, sprich an "hohen" bergen können auch langweilige abfahren sein usw.


hast schon recht. Aber die meisten trails beginnen an einen berg. 


easymtbiker schrieb:


> falls aber mal jemand ne extremtour vorhat, kann er /sie mir gerne bescheid sagen, bin für jeden spass zu haben (im april/mai steht mal wieder der burgenweg an!). und zeige für odenwald- umrunder auch gerne mal die schönsten trails zwischen hd und weinheim.



Burgenweg komplett  an eien Tag? 
okay, weisses X und roter balken von DA nach HD bin ich gefahren.
Burgenweg zwischen DA und HD wäre schon sehr extrem.
hast Du Daten, Km und Hm?
Ich kenne die Strecke zwischen DA und HP (Starkenburg).
Weiter südlich bin den Burgenweg noch nicht gefahren.
So, jetzt wird es aber etwas offtopic, wenn wir das vertiefen wollen sollten wir einen eigenen Thread dazu machen.

ray


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Februar 2007)

naja, so off- topic.... wir sind mal den burgenweg blaues B von heidelberg (also königstuhl ausgelassen) nach brug frankenstein gefahren, waren ca. 90km, 3000hm. lässt sich gut fahren, leider nur wenig trails, aber was nett ist: durch die durchgängige ausschilderung muss man nicht an jeder kreuzung auf alle warten. wir sind dann auch mit dem bike auf der b3 zurück und hatten dann 140km auf dem tacho....  man braucht dann halt viel tageslicht
ne steigerung wäre burgenweg hin, blütenweg (gelbes B) zurück!

aber ray, für dich als dauer- extrembiker sollte das alles doch kein problem sein!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Februar 2007)

Der Burgenweg an einem Tag ist keine Herausforderung (mehr). Es sollte nur lange genug hell sein und nicht all zu matschig. Gerade vor Frankenstein sind die Wege bei Matsch ungenießbar.

Wie easymtbiker schon sagt. Den Burgenweg hin und den Blütenweg bis Heidelberg zurück, wäre echt mal eine Maßnahme - aber das heißt Schmerzen!!! Und doppelt so viel Licht (also nur im Hochsommer machbar).

Mal schaun, ob es dieses Jahr mal klappt. Wobei bei meinem derzeitigen Trainingsstatus...


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2007)

Geht... man muss jedoch genug zu essen mitnehmen und früh aufstehen .


----------



## Ernie (12. Februar 2007)

Yepp, der Katzenbuckel ist der höchste Berg des Odenwaldes! Von Waldkatzenbach aus gibt es ein paar leckere Touren rund um den Katzenbuckel und ins Neckartal nach Eberbach. Es steht ein Turm ganz oben, mit genialer Aussicht.

Grüsse

ernie


----------



## rayc (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> naja, so off- topic.... wir sind mal den burgenweg blaues B von heidelberg (also königstuhl ausgelassen) nach brug frankenstein gefahren, waren ca. 90km, 3000hm. lässt sich gut fahren, leider nur wenig trails, aber was nett ist: durch die durchgängige ausschilderung muss man nicht an jeder kreuzung auf alle warten. wir sind dann auch mit dem bike auf der b3 zurück und hatten dann 140km auf dem tacho....  man braucht dann halt viel tageslicht
> ne steigerung wäre burgenweg hin, blütenweg (gelbes B) zurück!



Okay, hatte mit mehr Höhenmeter gerechnet.

Hin-und zurück über blaues und gelbes B wäre sicher eine Aktion.
Es geht natürlich immer etwas schwerer.
Eine Richtung "roten Balken", andere Richtung "Burgenweg" wäre nochmals eine ganze Ecke extremer (>5000 Hm).
Aber irgendwie vermisse ich eine gewisse Sinnhaftigkeit in dieser Aktion.

Was mich eher reizen würde wäre ein Tangential-Odenwald-Cross. -> TOC 
z.B. DA (NW)-Neckersteinnach (SO) und HD (SW)-Obernburg (NO).
auf der NW-SO-Achse kann man die beiden 600er miteinander kombinieren.
Und wenn man beide Achsen gefahren ist, hat man die X-TOC bestanden .

Für den Anfang würde ich die Befahrung des Schmetterlings empfehlen.
Besonders die beiden Westflügel lohnen sich. (der SO-Flügel fehlt mir noch). 

@Veloziraptor, wenn dir 3000 Hm zu lasch sind, kann ich dir die Salzkammergut-Trophy Extreme empfehlen.
Das solltest du nur dieses Jahr angehen, da nur 2007 die 200er Strecke über eine Runde geht. -> Schöne Landschaft, geringe Schönwetter-Wahrscheinlichkeit, also alles was Spaß macht 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Februar 2007)

Nein nein. Nicht zu lasch 

Aber der Burgenweg hat, wenn man ihn mal bezwungen hat, seinen Mythos verlorene


----------



## Andreas (13. Februar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Nein nein. Nicht zu lasch
> 
> Aber der Burgenweg hat, wenn man ihn mal bezwungen hat, seinen Mythos verlorene



Jeder Hoehenmesser tickt anders. Ein Bekannter hat von 3600 hm berichtet. Man kommt nach jeder Burgbesichtigung immer wieder auf die Rhein-Ebene runter.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Hin-und zurück über blaues und gelbes B wäre sicher eine Aktion.
> Es geht natürlich immer etwas schwerer.
> Eine Richtung "roten Balken", andere Richtung "Burgenweg" wäre nochmals eine ganze Ecke extremer (>5000 Hm).
> Aber irgendwie vermisse ich eine gewisse Sinnhaftigkeit in dieser Aktion.


also der vorteil des burgenwegs ist halt, dass dieser vollständig ausgeschildert ist und du daher mit einer gruppe fahren kannst und auch mal durchbolzen und nicht immer an jeder kreuzung warten musst und die karte rauskramen usw. die nachfolgenden wissen ja dank der ausschilderung, wo es lang geht. und kreuzungen kommen auf dem burgenweg alle 200m.
nur wegen der guten ausschilderung haben wir es zu dritt an einem tag geschafft, jede andere strecke, die  nich ausgeschildert ist und die man selber suchen muss würde in einer gruppe bestimmt 2-3h mehr zeit beanspruchen.

3600hm burgenweg kann sein, wir haben den königstuhl ausgelassen und wenn man zu jeder burg hochfährt kommt das bestimmt zusammen. mir hats auf jeden  fall auch so gereicht!


----------



## Callimero (13. Februar 2007)

roter Balken (vogesenweg) ist auch gut ausgeschildert, hat aber nicht so viele höhenmeter wie der Burgenweg, dafür n paar mehr km! 
macht aber trotzdem viel spaß
http://www.carsten-wasow.de/vogesenweg/start.htm


----------



## rayc (14. Februar 2007)

Callimero schrieb:


> roter Balken (vogesenweg) ist auch gut ausgeschildert, hat aber nicht so viele höhenmeter wie der Burgenweg, dafür n paar mehr km!
> macht aber trotzdem viel spaß
> http://www.carsten-wasow.de/vogesenweg/start.htm



Kann ich nur zustimmen 
Bin diesen von seine Startpunkt in DA (Vivarium) bis HD im Jahre 2005 gefahren.
Einige Teilstücke in den Hochvogessen kenne ich ebenfalls (echt krass dort   ).

Die Wegführung ist bis auf das teilstück innerhalb von Weinheim leicht zu finden.
paar nette Trails sind auch dabei (Magnetsteine, kurzer Trail im Felsenmeer, vor Weinheim, ...)
(Von Süden kommend nicht wirklich fahrbar, also von Norden angehen)

Das weisse X (E6?) ist auch zu empfehlen, besonders die Passage im Felsenmeer (Treppen!) ist echt heftig!
(Also nur von Norden fahrbar)

Zu beiden Strecken müsste/kann ich jeweils einen GPS-Track raussuchen.

Übrigens ist der Burgenweg von Süden kommend zum Fränki hoch eine echte Quälerei. (Also auch von Norden fahren )

Ray


----------



## Andreas (14. Februar 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Wegführung ist bis auf das teilstück innerhalb von Weinheim leicht zu finden.
> paar nette Trails sind auch dabei (Magnetsteine, kurzer Trail im Felsenmeer, vor Weinheim, ...)
> (Von Süden kommend nicht wirklich fahrbar, also von Norden angehen)



Das kann ich bestaetigen. Der Trail zum Frankenstein vom Sueden her ist bergauf nicht fahrbar und den Magnetsteinetrail kann man komplett hoch schieben.
Die Heidelberger sollen also schoen mit dem Zug nach Darmstadt anreisen und den Vogesenweg in Darmstadt beginnen.

Anbei eine Tour (das schoenste Stueck ab Darmstadt fehlt): 
-> Vogesenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Februar 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Burgenweg von Süden kommend zum Fränki hoch eine echte Quälerei. (Also auch von Norden fahren )
> 
> Ray



Da hast du wahr. Ich mußte das Stück zur Burg Frankenstein letztes Jahr hochschieben, weil mir die vorigen 100 km in den Beinen nagten. Aber meine Mitstreiter Martin und Lev sind selbst das noch gebolzt. Martin war so gar so lieb noch mal umzudrehen und mich das letzte Stück hoch zu quälen


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag:





Da müßte man sich doch mal eine schöne Tour zusammenlegen können???


----------



## rayc (24. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> ...
> Da müßte man sich doch mal eine schöne Tour zusammenlegen können???




   

Coole Idee, das mit der GE-Map.

den Felsberg, Frankenstein und Tannenberg hast du vergessen.

Ray


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. April 2007)

Ja, ein paar habe ich auch einfach nicht gefunden.

- Walzknopf
- Felkenberg
- Wagenberg

Ich kann mich da leider oft nur auf "google" berufen und da findet man zu den o.g. Bergen nichts.

Die Mappe ist aber eh noch nicht vollständig. Wäre eine Überlegung wert mal jeden Berg über 300 hm einzufügen. Aber dafür fehlt mir echt die geographische Kenntnis


----------

